
‘Blockchain’ is a semantic wasteland - petethomas
https://medium.com/@nic__carter/blockchain-is-a-semantic-wasteland-9450b6e5012
======
hannasanarion
The "blockchain to multiple copies of an excel spreadsheet" extension should
be installed on all browsers and enabled by default. Several years and several
crashes and hacks and countless scams and fake startups later, and people
still don't get it. I can't see any other way to stop the stupid.

A Thompson Reuters recruiter recently contacted me looking for a neuro-
linguistic programming expert to help them with their new ai blockchain
chatbot. It's driving me insane.

